# Kto ma większego



## gazrj01

Hello,

I am trying to translate "who has a bigger penis than me?"

the best I can come up with is

"_Kto ma większego penisa niż mnie_?" 

It is for a fiction book that I am writing, and should not sound modern, and not use slang words. Am I close?

with thanks


----------



## Karton Realista

If you say "Kto ma większego ode mnie?" it in and of itself implies penis.
Niż mnie is incorrect here. It's either *niż ja* or *ode mnie.*
The sentence I proposed is kind of colloquial, but it sounds more natural than just saying "Kto ma większego penisa ode mnie". You can also replace kto with który - which one, or który z was - which one of you, but that is something accusatory. I imagine a general shouting this at his soldiers for some reason.
I've got two questions for you:
-who is saying that? Age, profession, etc. That'd help.
-wtf?


----------



## gazrj01

Funnily enough, it is an army major asking it of a group of soldiers, to find out which of them speaks Polish. It's meant to be a little amusing. The scene takes place in a recruiting centre in Boston, U.S.A., in 1941, before the Americans came into the war.

What you are suggesting is

"Kto ma większego ode mnie?"

The full context is:

"There's another vacancy that we still haven't discussed," I said. We had avoided it, because of his sensitivity over Andrzej's death. "Any of these guys could take over the physical training of the new intakes of Poles. Do you know if any of them speak Polish?"

"Dunno," he said, and then yelled, "One moment please!" They all settled down. "Kto ma większego ode mnie?"

Five men laughed and put their hands up. 

"That answers that," he said.

"What did you ask them?" I said, before going to speak to the men.

"I asked who had a bigger 'weapon' than me."

"Those five? I've seen them in the showers; they are all liars," I laughed.​


----------



## Karton Realista

Then I'd propose "Który ma większego ode mnie?", as I said.


----------



## gazrj01

Thank you very much Karton.


----------



## Franciszek Kolpanowicz

Omitting the word "penis" is certainly a good choice - it sounds a lot more natural. I'm not sure whether you want to go with "Kto ma większego ode mnie?" or "Który ma większego ode mnie?" though. The closest translations for those two would be respectively: "Who has a bigger penis than me?" and "Which one of you has a bigger penis than me?". So the difference is pretty similar in both languages - the second one is different to the first one in at least two aspects:

1) The second one expresses a premise that there is only one person who has a bigger penis (though not necessarily);
2) The second one has a more defying tone.

So in my opinion you want to go with "Kto ma większego ode mnie?" - the question is quite defying by itself(even if in a jocular way) and it doesn't need to be "amplified". I also find "Który ma większego ode mnie" more aggressive.


----------



## Karton Realista

Franciszek Kolpanowicz said:


> I also find "Który ma większego ode mnie" more aggressive.


That's why I'm proposing it - it resembles meaniness of military speech.


----------



## gazrj01

Thank you all for your quick and very helpful responses!


----------

